
Microservices boundaries - jefersonm
What are your microservices boundaries?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@jefersonm&#x2F;https-medium-com-jefersonm-what-are-your-microservices-boundaries-9601c5dcbd6d
======
karmakaze
'Microservices limits' is a better title.

'Microservice boundary' is typically used to refer to what is in-scope vs out-
of-scope for a microservice. e.g. its bounded context.

